
Ask HN: Wich AdBlocker to use - halotrope
I am currently using uBlock after some bad press around the practices of AdBlock Plus and Ghostery. I suspect however that it is negatively affecting the performance of the browser (Safari&#x2F;Chrome on macOS).  I wanted to Ask HN whats currently en vogue for security conscious and privacy oriented folks. Any recommendations?
======
Zekio
uBlock Origin + uMatrix is a great combo

Lightweight and quick to manipulated, in case a website breaks

